# Exposure control for contact sheets.



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 16, 2005)

This is a contact sheet from negatives taken with my wifes P&S film camera.  I suspect the brighter frames are where she's used a flash but should there be such a huge difference in exposure between frames or should they all roughly be about the same?







Sorry about the pants scan, it's a sheet fed office scanner!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 17, 2005)

That all depends upon how good you are in a number of ways, so theoretically they should all be the same.
In practice it rarely works like that.
But contacts are done for only a couple of reasons:
To see what you've got and index the film.
To see if it's in focus and worth printing.
Never used to worry too much about them as long as I could see an image.


----------



## mistakendavis (Nov 17, 2005)

i am always bracketing so mine are all different densities, so no they dont all have to be the same.


----------

